# Film advance lever stuck on Minolta XG7



## Sarah_ (Jun 29, 2008)

I know this has less to do with photography and more to do with cameras but I was given a Minolta XG7 some time ago and I haven't used it because the film advance is stuck and I don't want to force it. Does the advance on an XG7 not work when the batteries are dead, or if it is stuck is there an easy way to fix it? I've used older cameras before in my photo class in school but they never taught us camera troubleshooting.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## jwkwd (Jun 29, 2008)

Did you try the shutter release to see if it was cocked fully already? Or is it stuck, stuck where it is. I think that the XG7 is battery dependent, so you might have a look at those.


----------



## compur (Jun 29, 2008)

The XG7 has a battery dependent shutter.  Try replacing the batteries. Then see if the shutter will fire.  If so, the film advance should now work.


----------



## Sarah_ (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks very much to both of you.


----------



## christopher walrath (Jun 30, 2008)

Two more things.  If the battery changing does not fix it then more than likely it is a blown capacitor.  The Minolta X- series cameras generally had four of them to channel the electricity through the camera.  With age (and yours is at least 27 years old) they tend to blow.  They are easy to pick up on eBay etal. but you still need to send the camera off to have it repaired.  Providing the capacitors might be a plus in finding someone to fuss with it.  But ask your shop first.  Also, the mirror could be stuck and this can be caused by tripping the shutter without film loaded on.  Another older Minolta quirk (others perhaps).  But a possible cause.


----------

